# Front dash tweeter replacement Gen 2



## Viper_007 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey there, I am in the process of a summer project of updating with aftermarket speakers. Does anyone know if the front tweeter speaker grills just pop out to access the original stock tweeters. I don't want to start prying and looking for clips if they are not there. I cannot find any video or literature in relation to this. 
Thanks.....Viper_007


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Curious about this too for a similar project down the road. I'm sure it's just pop clips but definitely take it slow. I have removed the dash vent and that had was a press in tabs so they might have done the same for the speaker grille. If you have a small set of picks or hobby screwdrivers I'd start there.


----------



## Viper_007 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey Lamantman,
Just spoke with my son-in-law who works in auto body professionally. He has yet to work on an interior of a gen 2 cruze. He also says I won't find any literature or vids as they are still so new. There is definitely a lip around the grill and I can lift it with my finger nail. It feels like it is seperating from the dashboard. He said to look inside the grill to see if I can see any screw mounts for the speaker itself. If that is the case, then he thinks it should pop up. Like you said and he agrees, use either a precision flat head screwdriver or even better yet a plastic pry tool. It is still to cool here in the atlantic provinces of Canada and I will have to wait for some warmer weather so I don't crack any of the moldings.
Cheers ...Viper.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah plastic trim tools are your best bet. Good luck!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Check Crutchfield - they have really good info for audio stuff.









Find what fits your car - Crutchfield


Let us know what you drive, and we'll show you exactly what works in your ride. Get FREE 2-day shipping, discounted installation gear, and free custom instructions.




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## Viper_007 (Jun 11, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Check Crutchfield - they have really good info for audio stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found my own answer out. Weather got nice and mild. Took a few tools out and got a very nice surprise. Top grills do pop out. Access to speaker mount screw very easy to get at. Pictures to follow. Thanks folks for your ideas and input. Cheers.


----------



## ezrabg (Jun 17, 2019)

What did you replace the tweeters with?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

There are several 2.75 replacements.






Amazon.com: Memphis Audio PRX27 Power Reference 2.75 Inch 15 Watt RMS 30 Watt Peak Power Car Audio Coaxial Speaker System: Home Audio & Theater


Amazon.com: Memphis Audio PRX27 Power Reference 2.75 Inch 15 Watt RMS 30 Watt Peak Power Car Audio Coaxial Speaker System: Home Audio & Theater



www.amazon.com





Fair warning these only ‘fit’. The mounting holes are just slightly not right. Depends how OCD you are.


----------

